# Fish Needed for Fishing Derby



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I just took over 2 kids fishing derbies that the city of Louisville,Ohio hosted. Recent budget cuts forced the end of the recreation dept. I am looking for good place to buy channel cats for the June event and Rainbow Trout for the October event. I also would like to get some trophy size of each fish for each event. For the Trout derby I would like to find some albino trout(hope that's right) for some special prizes if they catch one of thoes. I searched the net through the ODNR website and found some, But would like to know if anyone recommends anyone. The lake itself is 1 acre and a max of 7 feet deep and I am not exactly sure how many trout the lake can hold( if anyone can give me a good guess that would help). The trout would be a catch an keep deal, But the catfish would be a catch and release event.

Jim


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I do not think your pond will hold trout at all you will be wasting money on fish that are not caught. I have some large cats in my pond that are easily caught that I will donate but not transport, that would be up to you (5-6 lbs).


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

leupy said:


> I do not think your pond will hold trout at all you will be wasting money on fish that are not caught. I have some large cats in my pond that are easily caught that I will donate but not transport, that would be up to you (5-6 lbs).


We have fishing derbies here in Chillicothe just like the ones he is trying to keep going. One for channels, and one for trout. The trout are gone so fast, it really doesn't matter whether the body of water can sustain them for an extended period of time. The vast majority are gone the first day or two, then over the next week or so, the rest are pretty much all fished out.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I planned on the trout being fished out within the first 3 day after the event. I am tryin to figure out how many will work in the lake for the event.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Try this guy listed under ODNR fish retailers, I'm pretty sure the transporation and sale is regulated???

Here is name and number: Alex Bell -Bell's Fish Farm 330-749-8878

He is one of my ex-KSU Bass Team kids, works at the Fin' and does this kind of stuff on the side- super guy.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

The size of the pond and the amount of trout going into it is not that big of an issue. The issue you will have is water temperature. Have the derby eary spring or late fall and you will be fine.
Good luck...the kids will thank you for not letting this event go away


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Nip I will give him a call. Thanks to you to Red for the reply I do beleave the event is scheduled for the last week in October so the temp should be ok for the trout. I am still not sure of the amount of trout to stock.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I too live in Louisville. Can't help you on the fish. I would like to volunteer my services for any event you put on. Not sure whats all involved but more than willing to lend a hand. Let me... Shoot me a PM


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Mike thanks for the reply. The 1st derby is May or June still workin it out with the city. However could always use the help securing sponsers. I work part time at the YMCA on fri evening and sat afternoons. you can stop by an we can shoot the breeze about it.

Jim Jones


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Mike

Just got the dates down for the Louisville Fishing Derby. Let me know if you are still interested in helping at the event.

Jim


----------

